# Sandra Nasic (Guano Apes)-5x



## maierchen (15 Apr. 2008)

Nicht nur akkustisch ein Genuss!!​













​
:laola2::laola2::laola2:


----------



## Tokko (15 Apr. 2008)

Leider momentan etwas ruhig um Sandra...

Mal abwarten was noch kommt.

:thx: fürs posten.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## maierchen (15 Apr. 2008)

Tokko schrieb:


> Leider momentan etwas ruhig um Sandra...
> 
> Mal abwarten was noch kommt.
> 
> ...



Sie hat ne Soloplatte "Signal" rausgebracht lohnt sich!


----------



## Tokko (15 Apr. 2008)

> Sie hat ne Soloplatte "Signal" rausgebracht lohnt sich


Ist aber leider nicht so gut wie zu den "Guano Apes" Zeiten. Leider...


Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## maierchen (16 Apr. 2008)

Tokko schrieb:


> Ist aber leider nicht so gut wie zu den "Guano Apes" Zeiten. Leider...
> 
> 
> Lieben Gruß.
> Tokko



Ist halt nicht Quano Apes !


----------



## farin92 (8 Juni 2009)

ich hab sie gestern live bei rock am ring gesehen...die frau ist zu geil!!!


----------



## Punisher (30 Jan. 2011)

danke für Sandra


----------



## achnepp (2 Sep. 2011)

vielen dank für sandra


----------



## Nerofin (7 Sep. 2011)

Oh ja die Sandra!
Beim neuen Album in einem sexy kurzen Schwarzen zu sehen!
Wahnsinn, die Beine und der Body allgemein - einfach sexy!
Sie müsste öfters ein kleines Schwarzes anziehen!


----------



## Kunigunde (7 Sep. 2011)

Wahrlich ein Genuss! Von ihr müsste es mehr geben! 

Danke!


----------



## Mike150486 (9 Feb. 2012)

Dankööö


----------



## bigdaddy2908 (15 Okt. 2012)

sehr shcön


----------



## bierdent (15 Okt. 2012)

Danke für Sandra :thumbup:


----------



## GreatDane (8 Dez. 2015)

schon etwas älter die bilder...trotzdem immer noch hübsch anzusehen :thx:


----------



## disharm (8 Dez. 2015)

Ja schade im kurzen schwarzen wäre es wahrlich eine Pracht


----------

